# Sandbag



## illmaticfan (Jun 13, 2013)

Im trying to build my own sandbag for some workouts and I have searched throughout the internet and have not found exactly what I am looking for.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## mac21 (Jun 13, 2013)

What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## booker (Jun 13, 2013)

Pretty vague on the specifics of what you need.  If you need a large one, for say sandbag getups, you can use an old army duffle and fill it with wood pellets.  If you want something smaller, you can always just use some duct tape on a plastic bag of play sand or put a bag of play sand in an old backpack.  I've used an old chem bag with some success, but you can't slam it around too much.  There are plenty of ideas over at rosstraining.com, look at the forums for diy ideas.


----------



## ProPatria (Jun 13, 2013)

Get a dry sack and fill it with sand until you've reached a desired weight.


----------



## txpj007 (Jun 13, 2013)

Old military duffle bag and 4 bags of rubber mulch (20lbs) from lowes or home depot is what I use.  Ive had my "bitch" (my apologies to the ladies on SS, her and I have a mutual relationship and her term of endearment is way worse) for 3 yrs now and still going strong.  Wood pellets work well too but are hard to find unless you live up north.


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 13, 2013)

Huh???  Sand + bag = sandbag.


----------



## txpj007 (Jun 13, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> Huh??? Sand + bag = sandbag.


 
I just got through throwing my sandbag around so I'm a little hypoglycemic and cant think of the example I wanted to use.  But yes sand+bag = sandbag.  The sandbags we are talking about evolved from sandbag PT which were never designed for PT therefore a better training tool was needed with the same principal.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a couple different sized ones from the mountain athlete site that have withstood my abuse for some time. They are filled with various amounts of rubber mulch from Lowes.  

Good post txpj007!


----------



## Sendero (Jun 13, 2013)

txpj007 and surgicalcric, any sandbag workouts you love to hate?  I have a 75 pound punching bag I've been using for sandbag getups.  

Looks like I'm going to be investing in a duffle bag and some rubber mulch.  Good stuff!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Duffle bagg full of sand is not a sand bag, it's the "sand man"....


Who know's what I'm talking about.......?


----------



## x SF med (Jun 14, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Duffle bagg full of sand is not a sand bag, it's the "sand man"....
> 
> 
> Who know's what I'm talking about.......?


 
Metallica?:-/


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 14, 2013)

Sendero said:


> txpj007 and surgicalcric, any sandbag workouts you love to hate?



I don't do SB specific workouts but use it for conditioning ie: SB getups, weight during GHD sit-ups, etc...


----------



## booker (Jun 14, 2013)

Remember, Crip's a beast, so go easy on the sandbag GHDs...


----------



## txpj007 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sendero said:


> txpj007 and surgicalcric, any sandbag workouts you love to hate? I have a 75 pound punching bag I've been using for sandbag getups.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be investing in a duffle bag and some rubber mulch. Good stuff!


 
I hate SBGU but they are good.  10 minutes for AMRAP.   Thats really the only SB specific workout I do and its usually for a "warmup" or at the end for an extra punch to the core.  Anything else is just utilizing it for functional movements usually for a metcon type workout.  Anything heavier than 80 or 100 lbs I go with a barbell.  I did use it in some circuit training as a "patient" to drag on the ground.  This was after my lower back got smoked on a training ex dragging patients around and staying low to avoid incoming fire.

My new favorite toy is a tractor tire I modded out.  Tractor tires are nothing new. However, I added a soft loop to the tire that I can clip an old alice frame into with a chain allowing me to drag the tire after doing a few tire flips.  I had seen guys drag tires before but people were using an eye bolt to attach their rope.  That eye bolt doesnt take to kindly to the flips on a concrete pad. So the circuit looks something like this.

150-180 lb tire
30 meter tire flips
30 meter body drag (reach down grab the inside of tire and pull it back to your feet)
30 meter sked drag (thats where the chain and frame come into play)


----------



## HeavyRuck (Apr 5, 2015)

Not sure if OP is still trying to find the perfect build for a sandbag but check out the below video:


----------



## CBTech (Apr 8, 2015)

Various diameters and lengths of double jacketed fire hose filled with sand and sewn with heavy thread on each end (avoid just capping off the coupling).  Dead Snake.


----------

